# AC Cover



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know where I can get AC Cover for Bryant AC model 113ANA030-E? I had one of those Home depot generic cover last year, but it was too big and it needed to be tied with a strap. I lost it...not sure how I think the wind blew it, so I would like the cover that fitted for that AC model.

Thanks,


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cover*

have u tried calling a heating and air conditioning supply place .
u can use a tarp in the mean time and just use a bungee cord or tie straps to secure it , i know its not estetically nice looking but it does the same purpose 
good luck 
tom


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Alternatively you can use PVC pipes to make like a cover for it then throw a tarp over it. Think like a lean to shed on the house/property and that is what you'll be building just the skeleton frame out of PVC then anchoring it down with some metal tent pegs and string.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.accovers.com/ maybe you can order from here.


----------

